# AMTRAK Speed Demons on the NEC



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

https://nec.amtrak.com

www.openstreetmap.org/relation//1269021

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northeast_Corridor

AEM-7



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_AEM-7

HHP-8



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombardier-Alstom_HHP-8

ACELA



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acela

ACS-64



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siemens_ACS-64


----------



## oldman (Jan 28, 2022)

Love riding the Amtrak. Brought my Corvette back from Florida on the auto train. What fun that was. Really, it was great. My wife and I traveled back and forth on the Amtrak to NYC back when it was safer to go to NYC. Loved walking around Times Square, Fifth Avenue, the theater district and of course Rockefeller Center. Good restaurants and great Italian food. There was this little Italian bakery we would go to each time up there, just to buy some of their cannoli's. The best there was. Hop on the train and go anywhere in just a short time or take a cab, if you aren't in a hurry. Get the right cabbie and he can show you the town like no travel agent ever will. We did that at our friend's suggestion. It cost me about $120 plus the tip for over an hour, but what a great tour and an excellent driver. He was a Lifelong New York City dweller that lived in Queens. I had him come back the next day to our hotel and take us down to Grand Central Station to catch the train home. A really nice man.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 28, 2022)

oldman said:


> Love riding the Amtrak. Brought my Corvette back from Florida on the auto train. What fun that was. Really, it was great. My wife and I traveled back and forth on the Amtrak to NYC back when it was safer to go to NYC. Loved walking around Times Square, Fifth Avenue, the theater district and of course Rockefeller Center. Good restaurants and great Italian food. There was this little Italian bakery we would go to each time up there, just to buy some of their cannoli's. The best there was. Hop on the train and go anywhere in just a short time or take a cab, if you aren't in a hurry. Get the right cabbie and he can show you the town like no travel agent ever will. We did that at our friend's suggestion. It cost me about $120 plus the tip for over an hour, but what a great tour and an excellent driver. He was a Lifelong New York City dweller that lived in Queens. I had him come back the next day to our hotel and take us down to Grand Central Station to catch the train home. A really nice man.



A decent and honest hack in NYC. He spoke fluent English right? LOL


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 28, 2022)

oldman said:


> Love riding the Amtrak. Brought my Corvette back from Florida on the auto train. What fun that was. Really, it was great. My wife and I traveled back and forth on the Amtrak to NYC back when it was safer to go to NYC. Loved walking around Times Square, Fifth Avenue, the theater district and of course Rockefeller Center. Good restaurants and great Italian food. There was this little Italian bakery we would go to each time up there, just to buy some of their cannoli's. The best there was. Hop on the train and go anywhere in just a short time or take a cab, if you aren't in a hurry. Get the right cabbie and he can show you the town like no travel agent ever will. We did that at our friend's suggestion. It cost me about $120 plus the tip for over an hour, but what a great tour and an excellent driver. He was a Lifelong New York City dweller that lived in Queens. I had him come back the next day to our hotel and take us down to Grand Central Station to catch the train home. A really nice man.



Autotrain 52/53  is AMTRAKS only route in the U S of A that turns a fairly decent profit. Not even the Northeast Corridor operation from Washington to Boston, Philadelphia to Lancaster and the NYP to Albany route can claim that title.

Anyway here goes, enjoy











www.amtrak.com/auto-train

www.amtrak.com/stations/sfa

www.amtrak.com/stations/lor

www.facebook.com/Amtrak

https://history.amtrak.com/blogs/blog/digging-into-the-archives-a-look-at-the-auto-train

www.themetrains.com/auto-train-main.htm

www.american-rails.com/auto.html

www.on-track-on-line.com/autotrain-stations.shtml

www.trainweb.org/usarail/autotrain.htm

https://m.facebook.com/groups/AOTTORCH/permalink/3550739051721553/

www.yelp.com/biz/amtrak-autotrain-lorton

www.yelp.com/biz/amtrak-autotrain-station-sanford-sanford-2

www.cwrr.com/Amtrak/e_fl_at.html

www.amtraktrains.com/threads/dormatory-car.23729/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_Train

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-Train_Corporation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorton_station_(Auto_Train)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanford_station_(Amtrak)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_Genesis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amfleet#Amfleet_II

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superliner_(railcar)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autorack


----------

